# Ein alter Rechner wird frei - was kann kann man damit noch machen?



## der_schnitter (9. Januar 2008)

Da mein Vater sich einen neuen Computer gekauft hat,wird der alte demnächst frei.Er hat noch keine Pläne,was er mit der alten Kiste tun würde.Natürlich werde ich dafür Bedarf anmelden,aber ich glaube nicht dass er in meinen alleinigen Besitz übergehen wird...
Nun suche(n) ich (wir) nach Möglichkeiten,dass der alte Rechenknecht auch in der Rente noch was zu tun hat.Feine Möglichkeiten wären z.B. den Computer als Netzwerkfestplatte an den W-Lan Router anzuschließen oder nen ganzen Homeserver draus zu machen.Auch schön finde ich meine Idee,das Teil in nen Battlefield Server zu verwandeln...
Was fällt denn euch noch so ein,was man im privaten Gebrauch mit ihm anstellen kann?
Er hat folgendes Innenleben:
Pentium IV @ 3.0 GHz,512 MB RAM und ATI Radeon 9800 Pro.

Kann man den auch als Webserver nutzen,um z.B. ne private Webseite drauf laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Player007 (9. Januar 2008)

Ich finde für einen Server ist der Stromverbrauch zu hoch, aber wenn dir das Wurscht ist, dann kannste einen leistungsfähgen Server draus machen.

Der braucht bestimmt so ungefähr 150Watt, soviel wie mein alter Northwood (P4 @ 2,67GHZ und GF TI 4200 und 512MB RAM).


----------



## ultio (9. Januar 2008)

Ja klar, auch als Teamspeak Server eignen sich solche PCs eigentlich gut, BF2 dürte mit 512 MB RAM aber knapp werden, dass laggt dann bestimmt. Eine Website müsste auch gehen, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, man kann aber auch einzelndes der Homepage auf den Computer tun und den "großen Rest" auf einen richtigen Server, so könnte man diesen entlasten.
Z.B. mit Downloads oder Streams.
mfg

Edit:
Zu Player007:
Ja, das dachte ich auch, son P4 braucht schon ne Menge Strom, dass muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden obs sich lohnt. Die Graka z.B. würde ich verkaufen und ne GeForce 2 oder so einbauen, bringt bei nem Server eh nix und für die Karte kriegste bei ebay bestimmt noch'n bisschen.


----------



## L0cke (9. Januar 2008)

ultio schrieb:


> Ja klar, auch als Teamspeak Server eignen sich solche PCs eigentlich gut, BF2 dürte mit 512 MB RAM aber knapp werden, dass laggt dann bestimmt. Eine Website müsste auch gehen, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, man kann aber auch einzelndes der Homepage auf den Computer tun und den "großen Rest" auf einen richtigen Server, so könnte man diesen entlasten.
> Z.B. mit Downloads oder Streams.
> mfg
> 
> ...



brauchts die Karte nicht extra zu ebay tun, wenn der Preis stimmt nehm ich sie .


----------



## der_schnitter (10. Januar 2008)

Hab mir überlegt,wenn das Teil zum Server werden sollte,könnte ich ihn runtertakten.Die Grafikkarte kann ich ja ausbauen,da ich eigentlich keine brauche.
Das mit dem wenigen Arbeitsspeicher ist ein Problem,da habt ihr recht.Aber es wird wohl BF Vietnam werden.Oder,wenn ich rausfinde wie das geht,ein DoD:S Server.Die ham ja keine so hohen Anforderungen.Wenn ein Server weniger Slots hat,dann braucht er doch auch weniger Arbeitsspeicher,oder?
Und könnte ich theoretisch das Teil als Datenspeicher (also für die ganze Familie für Musik usw) und zusätzlich als BF:V Server einrichten oder geht dem da die Puste aus?

Gerade gesehen:
Noch mal 512 MB DDR RAM gibts schon um 20.Dann dürften wir von 1GB ausgehen wenn ich die Kiste kriegen sollte.

Was mir Idiot noch nicht aufgefallen ist:
Der ist ja viel besser als mein normaler Rechner.D.h,ich könnte ihn auch als Spielerechner nehmen (bleibt eben die Vorraussetzung,dass ich ihn bekomme *g*).So schnell werde ich nämlich nicht nen neuen computer bekommen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Januar 2008)

irgend ne Graka brauchst du schon, selbst wenn du nur per VNC darauf zugreifst.
oder hat der OnBoardGrafik?


----------



## der_schnitter (10. Januar 2008)

Nene,wie oben angegeben Radeon 9800.Reicht die Power für die Source Engine spiele?(also als Server)


----------



## culli1983 (11. Januar 2008)

mach dir doch einen HTPC draus! Brauchst ja nur noch ein neues Gehäuse und TV Karte.


----------



## STSLeon (11. Januar 2008)

Ja die 9800 reicht für Source Spiele. Mein Laptop hat ne 9700 drin und die reicht auch


----------



## der_schnitter (14. Januar 2008)

@culli HTPC hört sich fein an,aber ich hab leider keinen Bedarf
@STS es geht ja nicht darum,Source Spiele zu zocken.Die laufen auch auf meiner Radeon 7500 
Ich denke darüber nach,den Computer als Server für Sourcespiele zu nehmen.


----------



## STSLeon (15. Januar 2008)

Dann nimm doch deinen alten als Decidierten Server, dann kannst du mit dem anderen einsteigen...


----------



## der_schnitter (15. Januar 2008)

Der alte is noch langsamer,wie du in meiner Signatur siehst.Außer jemand weiß ganz genau,dass 512 MB RAM und 1.5GHz für so 16-30 Slots in Day Of Defeat Source ausreichen.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2008)

Also, wie schon angesprochen wäre der Stromverbrauch für einen Server zu hoch. Aber wenn es dir Wurscht ist, dann kannst du ohne weiteres einen Webserver draus machen. Du musst nur eine Dyn-DNS beantragen damit er im Internet immer erreichbar ist.


----------



## der_schnitter (19. Januar 2008)

Wobei das mit dem Webserver eher eine Spielerei ist...ich brauche nicht wirklich ne Website,nur um dem PC Arbeit zu geben 
Wie kann man denn einen Homeserver an den W-Lan Router anschließen,wenn der Router keinen USB-Anschluss hat?Wir haben nur noch einen LAN-Anschluss frei...


----------



## maGic (13. September 2008)

kann man für Lanparty brauchen um kassiker zu zocken, für freunde die keine Lust hat PC zu schleppen oder deren Pc zu schwach ist.

das tue ich auch mit Athlon xp 1700+, 1gb DDR Dual Channel, nVidiot6800GS


----------



## Arrow1982 (15. September 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Wobei das mit dem Webserver eher eine Spielerei ist...ich brauche nicht wirklich ne Website,nur um dem PC Arbeit zu geben
> Wie kann man denn einen Homeserver an den W-Lan Router anschließen,wenn der Router keinen USB-Anschluss hat?Wir haben nur noch einen LAN-Anschluss frei...



Dem PC ne IP Adresse geben und fertig. Alle LAN Ports (aber nicht der WAN) an einem Router funktionieren wie bei einem Switch.


----------

